# What grows UP and what grows down?



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking for names of plants that climb walls and plants that you might plant high in the viv to hang down.

Thanks in advance for any help offered guys and gals!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I know Peperomia Rotundifolia and Prostrata will both hang off of ledges. They dont seem to have strong enough steams to hold the fat leaves up unless they have firm rooting points. I start them in my moss, then they grow up the back wall, and once they reach the top they turn around and go back down 

I havent been able to find any, but I have also seen Dischidia Hirsuta grow down in other people's vivs.

Another down grower is called Dendrobium pugioniformis. It is an orchid and seems relatively easy to grow. I have one in a grow-out tank and I dont pay any attention to it care wise.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Microgramma ferns do both, Microsorum seems to just want to grow up.
Rhipsalis is pendulus


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a purple wandering jew forest in both of my vivs. 

They've bloomed too!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wire Ivy! [AKA, wire vine, maidenhair vine, etc...] Muehlenbeckia complexa or Muehlenbeckia axillaries.

I absolutely love this plant, it spreads fairly quickly, but not as fast as F.pumila, looks good, and almost bullet proof, IME...

here's a pic:


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have that plant growing as a house plant, but for the life of me cannot get cuttings to root. Have you tried this boabab?


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

31drew31 said:


> I have that plant growing as a house plant, but for the life of me cannot get cuttings to root. Have you tried this boabab?


I just stick it in moss in high humidity...i've never planted the whole pot... or stick in clay.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Hoya sp. loves to dangle and vine it's way DOWN. As for up, ficus pumela, philodendren, speices of maranta, etc.


----------

